
Ask HN: How do you keep track of replies to your comments on HN? - cvs268
<p><pre><code>  Being one who reads HN daily, but rarely comments,
  here&#x27;s something i have always wondered -
</code></pre>
<i>How does one keep track of responses to one&#x27;s comments on HN?</i><p><pre><code>  Often times the responses are several hours later.
  I haven&#x27;t noticed any notifications on HN.
  Is there some obvious setting&#x2F;trick i&#x27;m missing?...</code></pre>
======
catacombs
I have a list of forums and pages I visit daily. One link is to my comments,
where I'll see if someone replied to my post. Nothing fancy.

